# النمو الروحي



## besm alslib (18 أكتوبر 2010)

*النمو الروحي* 



​ 




​




* ماذا يعني النمو الروحي؟
*

*متى يبدأ وأين  ينتهي؟

كيف يظهر في حياة الإنسان؟ وتأثيراته؟

من هو الإنسان الروحي؟  كيف نستطيع الاستمرار في حياتنا الروحية؟


*
*النمو الروحي: هو التدرج في  علاقتنا الروحية مع الله, والوصول إلى درجة من الكمال الروحي كما قال الرب " كونوا  كاملين كما أن أباكم هو كامل"*

*فالكمال يعني كمال الروح والإيمان وكل شيء .  وكمال الروح يبدأ بالنمو فالإنسان يولد ثم يتدرج وينمو في القامة والنعمة كما قال  الرب. وتبدأ علاقتنا بالرب بالتوبة, فالتوبة هي بداية العلاقة التي ستربطنا مع  الله.*

*في البداية يكون الطفل ذو إيمان بسيط ثم يتدرج إلى الإيمان العاد ثم  عملية الشك ثم اليقين.*

*يبدأ النمو الروحي منذ الصغر:*

*1- بواسطة الأم:  هي المدرسة الأولى التي يتلقن منها الطفل الإيمان*

*2-الكنيسة: هي الأم  الثانية التي تفرز إيمان الطفل وتثبته.*

*3-المجتمع: يضع الطفل أمام خيارات  إما الرفض أو القبول فيعود ذلك إلى رسوخ الإيمان فيه.*

*ولكن أين نهاية النمو  الروحي؟؟*
*له نهايتان !!*

*الأولى: نهاية وخيمة تؤدي إلى الموت الأدبي "أي  البعد عن الله مثل يهوذا الذي بدأ مع المسيح ثم انتهى به الطريق إلى الموت. وديماس  (21 تيمو 4 : 10 ).*

*الثانية: يبدأ ولا ينتهي: مثل تيموثاوس الذي تلقن أمور  الدين من أمه وجدته ثم ظل ينمو إلى أن شهد له بولس بإيمانه الراسخ واصطفاه من بين  تلاميذه أن يكون كارزاً معه .*
*( 2 تيمو/ 1 )*

*كيف يظهر في حياة  الإنسان؟*
*كيف أتعرف إلى ذاتي بأنها تنمو روحياً؟*

*يجب أولاً أن أتعرف إلى  أسباب الغفوة الروحية التي تسبب الشرود الروحي ثم ندرسها ونتعرف بعد ذلك إلى ذواتنا  هل تنمو روحياً.*

*1 أسباب الغفوة الروحية:*

*المشغوليات: التي تأخذ  حيزاً كبيراً من تفكير الإنسان, فتراه لا يفكر بشيء إلا بذاته كالشهرة مثلاً, فيسبح  في أحلامه في الحمراء التي لا يريد أن يصحو منها. فيبحث الله عن مكان في قلبه فلا  يجد فالمشغوليات كالسرطان الذي يلتهم الكريات الحمراء حتى لا يبقى في تفكيره شيء  سواها.*

*البيئة المنحرفة: ليس كل بيئة هي منحرفة ولكن هناك بيئات لها تأثير  روحي إيجابي, ولكن نتكلم عن البيئة التي تشد الإنسان إليها فينام مثلها ويبتعد عن  الله ناسياً قول الكتاب " لا تشاكلوا هذا الدهر" ( رو 12 : 2 )*

*فالبيئة  المنحرفة تتهم المتدين بالتطرف, وتعتبر جهاده تزمتاً وروحياته شذوذاً , وما أكثرها  في مجتمعنا في أيامنا الحاضرة.*

*فالشخص القوي لا تجرفه البيئة المنحرفة, بل  يصمد ويقاومها رغم تأثيرها السلبي على حياته الروحية. والأصدقاء لهم الدور الأكبر  في إبعاد وإغواء الشخص للرجوع إلى ما كان عليه قبلاً. قال الشاعر*

*متى يبلغ  البنان يوماً تمامه*

*إذا كنت تبنيه وغيرك يهدم*

*فإذا كان الإنسان  ضعيفاً عليه أن يهرب من تأثيرات البيئة. مثل نصيحة الدكتور بالابتعاد عن الشحوم,  ولا تأكل كذا...... فعلى المريض أن يبتعد عنها كي يشفى.*

*العقل : كثيراً ما  يكون العقل جهازاً تنفيذياً لرغبات النفس. فإذا انحرفت النفس ما أسهل أن تجذب العقل  خلفها, كخادم مطيع لها يبرر لها ما تفعله من سلوك خاطئ فمثل هذا العقل ليس أداة في  يد الروح القدس.*

*وأحياناً يريد الضمير أن يوقظ الإنسان من نومه فإذا بالعقل  ينميه مرة أخرى ويقدم له عذراً عن كل خطأ, هذا ما كان بقصدي, وهذا فوق طاقتي,  وهذا.....*

*فما أسهل أن ينحاز العقل إلى ذاته وينحرف.*

*ولكن أين مشكلة  العقل: ليست هي في أنه لا يستطيع أن يستيقظ من أحلامه بل لا يريد أن يستيقظ....فهو  سعيد بأفكاره وإشباع رغباته وشهواته.*

*اللذة: مشغوليات الإنسان تسيطر على  وقته, فلا يعطيه لله, والعواطف تسيطر على قلبه, والبيئة على إرادته, والعقل على  تفكيره , أما اللذة فتسيطر على حواسه فتخدره فلا عقله يفكر ولا البيئة تستطيع أن  تمنعه, فاللذة كل مشغولياته وكل عاطفته.*

*فما أصعب وما أضعف الإنسان الذي  ينساق وراء لذاته أما الإنسان الروحي فلذته الله وحده....( مثل سليمان)  .*

*فإذا ابتعدت عن هذه كلها تكون في درب الروح؟*

*فمن هو الإنسان  الروحي؟ وما صفاته؟*

*1- على صورة الله: في الطهارة والبر, في القداسة, في  الكمال, في السلطة,  *

*(متى 18 :3 ),  (ابط1 :16 ), (متى5 :48 ), (تك1 : 28)  *

*في النجاح, في التواضع. *

*(مز/1),  (في2 :6)  .*

*2- يجعل الله  الأول في كل اهتماماته: وليس ذلك فقط بل تكون علاقته بالله هي كل شيء في حيلته....  ويطيع الله في كل شيء ( اع 5 :29 )*

*3- العمق: في الصلاة: ليس المهم فيه طول  الصلاة وانتقاء ألفاظها بل العمق فيع المشاعر .العشار (لو18 : 14 ).*

*في  العطاء: (مر12 : 41-44) تقدمة ابراهيم.*

*في الخدمة: (مت 11 : 11 )  المعمدان*

*في الكرازة: (2كو6 :4-10 ) في خدمة الكلمة*

*في العبادة:  (مز119 أكشف عن عيني لأرى عجائب من طريقك ويكون كلام الله أحلى من العسل والشهد في  فمه )*

*في التوبة: داود (لو15 : 10 )*

*في الإيمان : (مر9 :23  )*

*في الصداقة في الحب (نشد8 : 7) (1كو13 :8) *

*في الشخصية: بالعمل  بالذكاء...*

*4- قلبه مع الله: (لو6 :45) (مت5 :8) (مز51 :10 ) (مز119  )*

*5- قوي: لأنه على صورة الله ومثاله, والله قوي وهو كابن لله من المفروض أن  يكون قوياً في الروح.(مر9 :23 ) (مز23 :4 )*

*6- يجد الراحة مع الله ولا يعطي  التعب أهمية: راحة الضمير هي راحة الجسد, راحة الروح. وفي نفس الوقت لا تكون راحة  جسده على حساب تعب روحه.(يو 17 : 4)*

*7- يحيا بالروح لا بالحرف (2 كو3 :6  )مثل الصلاة حرفياً هي الحديث مع الله وروحياً اتصال روح الإنسان بروح  الله.*

*وقد يصلي الإنسان أو يظن أنه يصلي بينما لا توجد هذه الصلة بينه وبين  الله (مت15 : 8 ).*

*والإنسان الروحي يقول (1كو14 :15)*

*8- الروح والنفس  والجسد: هل الجسد خطية ,كلا ولكن السلوك حسب الجسد وشهوته هي الخطيئة.  يقيم  توازناً في اهتماماته بكل من الجسد والروح ولكن يهتم بالروح أولاً.*

*وهناك  سؤال: ما هي الحياة الروحية؟*

*- أن يخضع الجسد للروح*

*- أن تخضع روح  الإنسان لروح الله*

*9- ضبط النفس: ليس المقصود به الغضب وإنما*

*- ضبط  اللسان: (مز140 : 3 )*

*-ضبط الفكر: *

*- ضبط الحواس: (مت 6 : 6  )*

*-ضبط الغضب : (يع 1 : 20 )*

*10- يحيا للأمور غير المنظورة (ايو2 :  15-17 ) , (1كو 7 : 31 ) , (مت 16 : 26 ) , (جا 2 : 11) , (1كو2 :9 ).*

*11-  ناجح في عمله: ولا يعطي أهمية لنجاح الأشرار ولا يكون حاسداً لنجاح زملائه (مز 1 :3  ) , ( تك 39 : 2 , 3 )*

*12- يعيش بمبدأ: "إن عشنا فللرب نحيا وإن متنا فللرب  نموت وإن عشنا وإن متنا فللرب نحن" (رو 14 : 8 ) المهم أن نكون للرب في حياتنا إلى  مماتنا.*



*كيف نتابع مسيرتنا الروحية؟*

*1.  بالصلاة.*

*2.بالصوم.*

*3.بالتداريب الروحية.*

*4.بممارسة الأسرار  وخاصة القداس الإلهي.*

*5.بقراءة الكتاب المقدس.*

*6.نكران الذات في سبيل  معرفة المسيح.*

*7. الخدمة.*



* ((منقول للفائدة الروحية)) *​


----------



## العراقيه (20 أكتوبر 2010)

*شرح رائع جدا*
*باركك الرب اخي*​


----------



## النهيسى (20 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا
 للموضوع الرائع جدا

الرب يباركك​


----------

